# Mom Beaten Unconcious By Her Son's 13 Year Old Bully



## Shula (Jun 26, 2019)

*A New Jersey mom was beaten unconscious last week by a 13-year-old boy who had shouted racist chants at her 12-year-old son the day before, her lawyer told BuzzFeed News.*


The boy had allegedly threatened to beat up her son the day before after he responded to the chant, "We all come from immigrants."




Julia ReinsteinBuzzFeed News Reporter
Posted on June 26, 2019






Law Offices of Daniel Santiago, LL

Beronica Ruiz, 35, suffered a concussion and facial fractures after the boy allegedly punched her in the face and threw her to the ground just blocks away from Passaic Gifted and Talented Academy School No. 20, where both boys are students.

The 13-year-old, who is not being named because he is a minor, had allegedly chanted "Mexicans should go back behind the wall" at Ruiz's son, along with a few other boys in the cafeteria on June 18.

Her son, who is also not being named, responded to them, "We all come from immigrants," lawyer Daniel Santiago said.

"But that angered the other boys," Santiago said. "The boys were threatening him, saying they'd beat him up."

Fearing for his safety, the 12-year-old pulled a teacher aside, and he was sequestered in an office or classroom to keep him away from the boys, Santiago said.

Ruiz didn't find out any of this until her son came home and told her he was scared to go to school the next day. She was livid that she hadn't been alerted to the bullying incident. According to Santiago, the assistant vice principal of the school said he'd simply forgotten to call her.

“He essentially said my bad, my mistake," Santiago said.

Ruiz picked her son up from school the day after the cafeteria incident, walking him home along with her 1-year-old daughter, whom she pushed in a stroller.

Just a few blocks away from the school, the boy told his mom that three of the boys who'd threatened him were following them.

One of the boys, the 13-year-old, then approached the family and punched Ruiz's son in the face, the lawyer said.

"Then, as any mother would, after [he] was knocked down, Beronica got between the assailant and her son, trying to stop the attack," Santiago said. "And the young boy punched Beronica in the face and threw her to the ground."

Ruiz's "head cracked against the sidewalk" and she lost consciousness, Santiago said.l





Law Offices of Daniel Santiago, LLC


The 13-year-old boy fled the scene and "left her for dead," he said, adding that the other two boys were not involved in the physical attack and unsuccessfully tried to stop it from happening.

Ruiz was hospitalized for two days. When her son returned to school, he found that the boy who attacked her was still in classes and had apparently not been punished.

When the 12-year-old's father, Alfonso Vasquez, asked school administrators why the assailant had not been reprimanded, their response was "Well, he has the same right to an education as your son does," Santiago said.

At that point, the family reached out to Passaic Mayor Hector Lora, who contacted the school.

"It was only after the mayor got involved that the school suspended the child," Santiago said.

In a statement to BuzzFeed News, Lora said he is "outraged over this incident" and taking it "extremely seriously."

"The details regarding what led up to this incident remain under investigation," Lora said. "However, one thing is very clear: what occurred to this mother is unacceptable and whatever we need to do as a city, as a community, to do better by our families and our children, we will do.”

After Santiago shared the story with the media, the school offered to pay the medical bills for Ruiz, who Santiago said does not have health insurance.

School administrators did not respond to a request for comment from BuzzFeed News.

The 13-year-old was charged as a juvenile with aggravated assault and simple assault. He was released to his parents and will appear in family court, according to the Passaic County Prosecutor's Office.

The family is now planning a lawsuit against the school and possibly the city, with Santiago saying, "Clearly there was negligence."



Law Offices of Daniel Santiago, LLC


The 12-year-old is still "terrified" and not sleeping well, giving the family some tough decisions to make about whether he will return to the school, which Santiago noted is for gifted children.

"His father is a landscaper, his mother is a homemaker. Economically, they can't just send their kid to a private school," Santiago said. "This school was supposed to provide an opportunity, and now they're faced with the untenable decision of whether to pull their child out of a school where he doesn't feel safe."

"It's a very tragic situation, and one that they shouldn't have to face," he said.

Ruiz and her husband, who are from Mexico, are living in the US on work permits and have gone for their green card interviews, Santiago said. Their three children are all American citizens.

Santiago said it's "hard to get into the mind of any individual, let alone a child," when considering what drove the 13-year-old to do this, but said it "clearly starts at home."

"I don't know that a child is able to fully understand and comprehend the implications of his words and saying things like 'You should go back to Mexico,'" Santiago said. "But this was clearly generated from hatred, and clearly this young man has a great deal of anger in his heart, and that's sad for a whole other list of reasons."

"It does not help that adults that are in authority and have voices use those voices to spread rhetoric that is racially divisive and ethnically charged — that doesn't help," he added.


----------



## dancinstallion (Jun 26, 2019)

I would sue everybody, the parents, the school, and the city.

That kid needs to be in jail, if adults can't lay their hands on children then children shouldn't be able to lay their hands on an adult, a woman at that.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 26, 2019)

I'm going to excuse her because they are >>>THIS<<< close the getting their green cards; so, I understand her not wanting to do anything to mess that up!  However, that little thuglet is going to roll up on the wrong one and get the beat down he so richly deserves.  An American citizen parent would not have stepped in between thuglet and their kid.  An American citizen parent would have clocked that little SOB for punching their kid in the face in their presence.  He's 13 years old and is already working on his Karma!

And, that school needs to expel him!

And, this is why I didn't have a problem with that woman going up to that school in California and handing out coupons for free beat downs  to those thugs who wouldn't leave her child alone!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 26, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I'm going to excuse her because they are >>>THIS<<< close the getting their green cards; so, I understand her not wanting to do anything to mess that up!  However, that little thuglet is going to roll up on the wrong one and get the beat down he so richly deserves.  An American citizen parent would not have stepped in between thuglet and their kid.  An American citizen parent would have clocked that little SOB for punching their kid in the face in their presence.  He's 13 years old and is already working on his Karma!
> 
> And, that school needs to expel him!
> 
> And, this is why I didn't having a problem with that woman going up to that school in California and handing out coupons for free beat downs  to those thugs who wouldn't leave her child alone!


IONO bout this being a case of the mother holding back for green card reasons.  Her eye situation is telling me that 13 year old got them hands.

The school dropped every ball possible to the point of being callous.  Everybody who knew about the situation and didn’t act needs to be fired.  The 13 year olds parents are the ones who need to pay the hospital bills.


----------



## brg240 (Jun 27, 2019)

This is so horrible and the school is just awful 

I hope for justice for her and her kid


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 27, 2019)

This district is close as heck to me. 

Im surprised it hasn't been on our local news.


----------



## sharentu (Jun 27, 2019)

that boy needs to be expelled periodt  his family must have money.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jun 27, 2019)

Child Protective Services should be called.
For a child to have that kind of anger and hatred, something messed up must be happening at home.

And if that's not the case, he needs to be on somebody's watchlist. Today he is punching a mom. How long before he kills someone?


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jun 27, 2019)

So who called the police? 

I would think that if you commit a crime of this nature, you should at the very least be suspended until the investigation/ your trial is over.

And they need to sue the parents of that bully.


----------



## Shula (Jun 27, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> And, this is why I didn't having a problem with that woman going up to that school in California and handing out coupons for free beat downs to those thugs who wouldn't leave her child alone!


k

This is exactly what I came to say. There's a whole new breed of bully in town with the kids of today. Honestly, I've never seen anything like it. They don't even pretend to respect adults anymore.


----------



## Laela (Jun 27, 2019)

Who is your local news source? 


shawnyblazes said:


> This district is close as heck to me.
> 
> Im surprised it hasn't been on our local news.




I'm getting bully vibes from the school itself, and that the school officials aren't caring much because it's an immigrant family. I'm glad the mayor stepped in.. this kid has an inmate number with his name on it.


Shula said:


> k
> 
> This is exactly what I came to say. There's a whole new breed of bully in town with the kids of today. Honestly, I've never seen anything like it. They don't even pretend to respect adults anymore.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jun 27, 2019)

That little monster is going to kill someone someday. WTF.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 27, 2019)

Wow, gifted and talented Academy School is cool with their students beating down parents, ok...


----------



## FriscoGirl (Jun 27, 2019)

Looking at her out of hospital photo and description of the incident - the 13yo should be charged by the DA as an ADULT for Attempted Murder...  and if the his parents have any more kids in the house CPS should intervene


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 27, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Wow, gifted and talented Academy School is cool with their students beating down parents, ok...


I had the same thoughts. 

Are gifted schools different these days? I remember them being on par with private schools when it came to disruptive students. I’m surprised this kid wasn’t already on a probationary period related to bullying.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 1, 2019)

she needs to also sue the boys parents they trained him into a monster


----------



## Keen (Jul 1, 2019)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> she needs to also sue the boys parents they trained him into a monster


She either not telling the whole story or she is scared of the police because of her status. The police should have been involved. This is one instant I would go criminal charges over a civil suit.


----------

